# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box تحديثات :  Miracle Box v 2.34-A MTK & Qualcomm Miracle| Double Profit (2nd June 2016)

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Miracle Box v 2.34-A MTK & Qualcomm Miracle| Double Profit (2nd June 2016)* *Miracle Box v2.34-A
  Released on 2nd June 2016
Double Profit Update  * *1.MTK Add Format in MTK Flasher.
   # Universal MTK Flasher with Format Option. 
2.MTK Improve MTK Flasher Flash (Android).
  # More Fast.
  # More Improvment Done. 
3.MTK Add Read Preloader (Support 65xx,67xx) (World's First). # Read Preloader Data from MTK 65xx,67xx Device. 
4.MTK Add Write Preloader (Support 65xx,67xx) (World's First).
   # Write Preloader Data from MTK 65xx,67xx Device. 
5.MTK Improve Repart Internal Memory (EMMC) (World's First).
   # Internal Memory Reparation Can Change Internal Memory as you need. 
6.CMDA/Qualcomm Add Mi Account Reset (Fastboot) (World's First).
   # Mi Device Reset Mi Account Tested on (Redmi 2). 
7.CMDA/Qualcomm Add Qualcomm Hang on Logo fixed (Fastboot) (World's First).
   # Repair Qualcomm Android Hand on Logo Fixed. 
8.Software fix some Bugs.* *# MTK Universal Flasher Error Fixed. 
DOWNLOAD NEW MIRACLE SETUP 2.34-A الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Please Fallow us at Facebook & see Every day Updates.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Br. [SV] Miracle Team*

----------


## mohamed73

Dear User If you Like Please Like &  Write comments 
No need tell what need to add 
Miracle Box is truly for China Mobile Repairing Box
Still We add So many Features  
# Samsung
# HTC
# Blackberry
# CDMA 
Our Supporter Team & Development Team always work for Best Solution.
Please Fallow Our Rules. We don't want delete any post, but if you no  fallow our Posting Rules then we need to delete Post. Last but not least  Thanks to all of my Miracle Team Product Users. 
Br. [SV] Miracle Team

----------


## klion

thank you

----------


## mahmoud209

جزاك الله خير اخي

----------


## kimoo_egypt

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

